# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  So extremly annoyed -.-

## xequence

Ok. I posted something on aysiu's "we need an addon cd" thread. I believed the addon CD needed the w32codecs, but aysiu didnt want that because he thought it was illegal. I said I heard that the patent holders didnt care if they were used for normal use, and kassetra (or atleast I think it was her) turned my post into a thread and put it in the backyard. I will try to sum up all the fragments of conversations into this post.

Oh, and before I begin, WHY must you get the last say in, then lock the thread so I cant reply?




> so if you just wanted to post this to stirr things up a little until someone proved your wrong


No, it is you and some others that seem to like to stirr up trouble.

(Is it even spelled "stirr"? heh, anyway)




> Read our Guidelines, as a staff member and an administrator, she's allowed to split threads as she feels needed.


I am well aware she *can* do that, but is it right? And all I was doing was making sure that people knew I just didnt decide to make a random topic about w32codecs and post it in the backyard.




> Especially since your posts had nothing to do with the original topic, and many people asked to have your posts split out completely.


My posts were very much about the original topic. The topic was about aysiu's extras CD, and he didnt include the codecs because he thought they were illegal. I was trying to say how the patent holders didnt care if you used them for normal use, in hopes of trying to persuade him to include them.

Explain to me how that wasnt on the original topic.




> That's why kassetra and now me is telling you to zip it and document yourself before posting things solely for your entertainment.


You think I have fun with you people yelling at me all the time and using admin powers to stop me from saying my point of the story back?

Over my time on here I have witnissed these forums get worse and worse. If anyone has an opinion different from the staff, or has heard something different, the staff will use their admin/mod powers to stop them. I cannot honestly believe how people could act like this. It is getting so bad, to the point that I am considering not even putting ubuntu on my new computer because if something goes wrong I dont want to have to come back here for help, for fear of the staff being really mean and rude and unfair towards me.

In response to kassetra's PM back to me:




> 3. If you had bothered reading the policies at all, you would see that when topics drift threads get split; when people ask for a thread to be split because specific posts have nothing to do with the thread, a thread is split. I split many threads a day, yours is not the only one.


The topic did not drift. I was talking about the illegality, or lack thereof, of the w32codecs, because I wanted them in the addon cd.




> 2. I am following the rules, which you have either refused to read or are unwilling to read before you accuse me of not following them, again.


No, you are not following the rules.

"2. The most important part of the Ubuntu CoC: Be polite. "

You are the exact opposite of polite to me.




> 1. I have extensive experience with attorneys and lawyers while I have been working on legislation for open source software. This isn't something I've HEARD. This is the law, and I know it. So do all of the major distributions. You really need to read before you accuse. They don't include the codecs because it is illegal for them to do so. Period. End of story. There is nothing to be right or wrong about what someone thinks or hears - the law is the law.


The law has nothing to do with the fact that the owners of the codecs dont mind them being used for normal personal use.




> 5. If you don't like where the forums are headed, that is because you refuse to read the policies, understand what is and is not allowed, believe that everyone is picking on you and refuse to take responsibility for your own actions.


No, it is because you (and some other staff) seem to think that your opinion is ultimate.




> Whatever you decide, your choice will affect your stay on these forums, plain and simple. I suggest you read the rules and see what it is you agreed to follow before you created your account.


Ive read the rules and the only ones I have broken are:




> * Never use leet-speak or slang. The purpose of language is being understood, not sounding cool.


Which ive used 1337 speak on a couple ocasions, but as a joke.




> * Never use colors in all of your posts. Colors are there to highlight something important.


I posted one post in 3 colours making a point against someone else who posted a big portion of their posts in that topic in colours.




> Any disputes you have with the moderation team should be brought up in a pm to a moderator or administrator.


I normally PM people, but the problem is so fragmented (Especially with you guys locking the thread that it was in) that I decided to post here. And I believe that rule came before the resolution center.

Oh, and kassetra, your reply didnt even address the main point.

Oh, and whenever I said "Staff" in my post there, I meant the staff who are causing the trouble.

Oh, and incase I forgot to say why, the reason why I posted this is I didnt want to have to keep up one conversation while PMing a couple people, I could have used the thread kassetra started from my post, but someone just had to have the last say then locked it.

Oh, and while kassetra and bored2k seem to think I am trying to annoy them and stuff, they are the exact opposite: if anyone is trying to annoy anyone it is them trying to annoy me -.-

Oh, and I want this thread to be a calm discussion about this, and also with no meddling with admin powers, please.

----------


## xequence

EDIT: Nevermind on this post (but not the thread  :Wink: ) ;O

----------


## KiwiNZ

I will look into this incident and will post shortly. All other members please do not post here in accordance with the rules.

Please note I want to give this full consideration so if I dont reply for a period of time that is why as there are issues raised here that require careful consideration and investigation.

----------


## KiwiNZ

There is three issues here .

1. The discussing and or promotion of illegal activity.

xequence the position of Ubuntuforums on this matter has been discussed with you on numerous occasion. The Staff of Ubuntuforums have made it very clear where we stand.

Ubuntuforums are based in the United States of America and therefore are subject to the laws of the USA.

2.Forum staff editing,moving or deleting posts and or threads.

The Staff of Ubuntuforums will edit,delete or move posts and threads in accordance with Forum Policy and in this particular case in accordance with US law.The Forum policy allows for this...

The forum policy states...
"Adult Content/Violence/Illegal Activity: Messages containing sexually  	oriented/violent/illegal dialog, images, content, or links to such will be  	deleted. Messages with links to or suggesting illegal activity will also be  	deleted. These actions could result in a ban."

The Forum policy also states...

"Respect the Forum Staff. We provide a service in our free time to keep  	the forum running efficiently. We will occasionally ask for input, but in  	some cases we will not, please respect our decisions. Also, we do edit for  	content, if you have an issue with our moderation, please open a request in  	the forums resolution center"

The owner of Ubuntu Forums has also given Forum Staff the delegated authority to act in this manner.

The Forum owner is Ubuntu-Geek and the Forum policy states...

"It should also be noted that this is a privately owned and operated site by Ubuntu-Geek; therefore posting here is a privilege rather than a constitutional 'right' to free speech and freedom of expression, we ask that the forum rules are followed at all times. "

3.Your apparent refusal to follow Forum policy

Your actions and responses to Forum Staff have indicated that you do not wish to follow the policy of Ubuntu Forums. You have continued to post regarding material and or actions that have been deemed illegal under US law. You have apparently refused to to accept the decisions of Forum Staff in this matter.

You will recall when you registered  as a member of Ubuntu forums you agreed to abide by the Forum rules and Policies.Your actions have been such that you have not honored this agreement.

In review of this matter I have found that Forum Staff have not acted Ultra Vires the Forum Policy and or the delegated authority given by the Forum owner.

Forum Administration will consider your breach of policy and will make a decision regarding your continued access to these Forums. 
However before doing so sufficient time will be given for you to review this respose and to consider your position and to respond.

----------


## xequence

> xequence the position of Ubuntuforums on this matter has been discussed with you on numerous occasion. The Staff of Ubuntuforums have made it very clear where we stand.


I was not promoting illegal activity.

I was saying something isnt illegal. Nomatter if you agree w32codecs are legal or not, I was not promoting illegal activity.




> "Adult Content/Violence/Illegal Activity: Messages containing sexually oriented/violent/illegal dialog, images, content, or links to such will be deleted. Messages with links to or suggesting illegal activity will also be deleted. These actions could result in a ban."


I did none of those.




> "Respect the Forum Staff. We provide a service in our free time to keep the forum running efficiently. We will occasionally ask for input, but in some cases we will not, please respect our decisions. Also, we do edit for content, if you have an issue with our moderation, please open a request in the forums resolution center"


Respect doesent come out of nothing. I cant magically respect someone who is so rude to me all the time.




> "It should also be noted that this is a privately owned and operated site by Ubuntu-Geek; therefore posting here is a privilege rather than a constitutional 'right' to free speech and freedom of expression, we ask that the forum rules are followed at all times. "


I am well aware ubuntu-geek owns these forums.




> Your actions and responses to Forum Staff have indicated that you do not wish to follow the policy of Ubuntu Forums. You have continued to post regarding material and or actions that have been deemed illegal under US law. You have apparently refused to to accept the decisions of Forum Staff in this matter.


How many times do I have to tell you? I am NOT posting anything illegal. I am making the argument that the w32codecs are not illegal. If I am in any way posting anything wrong, then so did bored2k and kassetra for saying the w32codecs are illegal.




> Forum Administration will consider your breach of policy and will make a decision regarding your continued access to these Forums.


I didnt break any rules by posting that w32 codecs are legal.




> However before doing so sufficient time will be given for you to review this respose and to consider your position and to respond.


Good.

Sorry Kiwi, but I feel you have missed the point here extremly. I did not break any rules by posting that the w32codecs were legal. You seem to ignore anything I say about any wrongdoing on the part of the staff and continue to bring false acusations upon me.

----------


## KiwiNZ

It is clear that you do not accept forum policy. I am closing this matter.Further action will be taken.

----------

